# Shed Insulation?



## firstmice (Sep 18, 2013)

Just wondering what everyone else uses to insulate their mice sheds?

And do you insulate the walls and ceiling or just the walls?

Thanks


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

so many types of insulation available and all depends on location as to the need for insulation. drawback with insulating a wooden shed is if wild mice gain access through the initial layer of wood they have the insulation which makes a nice warm nest for them also to breed in which unless the edges of he perimeter of shed inspected daily for any wild mice attempt of access then by the time it is noticed a healthy colony is already established within the insulation.

To overcome this I am placing wire mesh 6mm square on top of the floor bearers befor placing the floor with a 30cm overhang on all sides which will then be fastened to the walls before cladding is placed, the cladding covering the mesh will be screwed in place so easy replacement with little disturbance to my mice breeding if that makes sense. walls and ceilings will be insulated using expanded foam sheets and lined with plywood.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I use polystyrene boarded over.Initially all the sides and roof were done but there was nowhere for the condensation to escape and the roof rotted. The roof was replaced and now only the walls are done.Shed window is meshed and I have an inner wire door to so it can be left open 24 hours a day at this time of year.


----------



## firstmice (Sep 18, 2013)

pro-petz said:


> so many types of insulation available and all depends on location as to the need for insulation. drawback with insulating a wooden shed is if wild mice gain access through the initial layer of wood they have the insulation which makes a nice warm nest for them also to breed in which unless the edges of he perimeter of shed inspected daily for any wild mice attempt of access then by the time it is noticed a healthy colony is already established within the insulation.
> 
> To overcome this I am placing wire mesh 6mm square on top of the floor bearers befor placing the floor with a 30cm overhang on all sides which will then be fastened to the walls before cladding is placed, the cladding covering the mesh will be screwed in place so easy replacement with little disturbance to my mice breeding if that makes sense. walls and ceilings will be insulated using expanded foam sheets and lined with plywood.[/quot
> 
> \thankyou


----------



## firstmice (Sep 18, 2013)

SarahC said:


> I use polystyrene boarded over.Initially all the sides and roof were done but there was nowhere for the condensation to escape and the roof rotted. The roof was replaced and now only the walls are done.Shed window is meshed and I have an inner wire door to so it can be left open 24 hours a day at this time of year.


Thanks Sarah, I am planning on an inner mesh door too


----------



## pauly (Feb 21, 2013)

Good ventilation is something I learned from farming for the last thirty years. You need vents at floor level & others at , or just under, the roof. The heat & moisture a few heifers give off is something else, like an electric fire.

Pigeon fanciers have to get it right with their lofts as well.

It's a throughput of air you're looking for.


----------



## firstmice (Sep 18, 2013)

pauly said:


> Good ventilation is something I learned from farming for the last thirty years. You need vents at floor level & others at , or just under, the roof. The heat & moisture a few heifers give off is something else, like an electric fire.
> 
> Pigeon fanciers have to get it right with their lofts as well.
> 
> It's a throughput of air you're looking for.


Thankyou  thats really helpful


----------

